

Top Mistakes that C# Programmers Make - mandlar
http://www.toptal.com/c-sharp/top-10-mistakes-that-c-sharp-programmers-make

======
junto
11\. Not buying Resharper.

On a separate note I much prefer the lambda style Linq to the SQL style. I
think it easier to work with, but I'm not sure why.

With regard to classes versus structs. I rarely use structs. What are the real
world use cases for them over classes?

~~~
yareally
When I was learning C++, it was conveyed that structs were more for combining
like data that didn't necessarily require a class because it had a bit less
overhead. An example would be a lot of variables that are related, but have no
methods (such as a creating a node data structure for making an implementation
of a linked list or tree).

Though the above was related to C++, that's generally when I use structs for
C# as well.

------
xster
Very misleading title. It should be called "My personal opinions on top
mistakes that C# programmers make". There's otherwise, no data, no study, no
reference on what's actually the top mistakes that C# programmers make.

